
Backups added to Linode API alpha - eatonphil
https://engineering.linode.com/2016/06/22/Backups-Added-6-22-2016.html
======
smuss77
Any chance Linode can shorten the time it takes to update the zone records? We
use Linode for spinning up instances, but we're having to look elsewhere for
DNS due to the delays (15 min or so)

~~~
eatonphil
Hey! I'll bring it up in discussion and see if there's anything we can do to
make this easier for you. In the meantime, have you thought about using your
own authoritative DNS servers?

~~~
smuss77
Thank you. We hadn't, but that's a great suggestion. Might try that.

